

Nginx-Clojure - lkrubner
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/clojure/baqWfrei8CE

======
lkrubner
Of interest to me:

"JVMs are not goot at huge memory management. Configurable multiple JVM
instances (is the same number of Nginx Worker processes) will manage less
memory. e.g. we have ten Nginx Worker processes in one Nginx instance every
JVM instance will only manage 1/10 memory"

